
A lesson in shortcuts by Rob Pike - sajid
https://plus.google.com/+RobPikeTheHuman/posts/R58WgWwN9jp
======
kornish
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11099782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11099782),
which is currently trending on the front page.

